# القطع الكبيرة



## ronosh

السلام عليكم.

"عدد صفحات الكتاب ما يقارب الـ 520 صفحة من القطع الكبيرة"، ما معنى "القطع الكبيرة" هنا؟


----------



## cherine

القَطْع الكبير إشارة لمقاس الورقة أو الصفحة. هناك بعض الشرح لهذا التعبير في ويكيبديا، لكن لا أظنه ينطبق على الكتب، خاصةً وأنه يتحدث عن القَطْع الكبير فيما يخص الصُحُف.


----------

